# Alternator not charging



## fdshriner (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a ford 801 converted over to alternator. I know most of my driving and moving around does not require a high rpm so therefore my alternator is not charging I dont believe. The alternator requires a certain rpm to begin charging. My question is someone mentioned a while back of a switch you could instal off the alternator you could switch on and it would start charging even at low rpm's. Anybody familiar with this?


----------



## 85fordyota (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it a GM type with a internal regulator ? If so, then yeah. You need to hook up a switched power to the field connector. Then when you start the engine just turn on & then turn off the switch. It will self energize after that. I have this on my 330u and it will charge at a very low idle.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Usually they will self excite at 2000 or 2,500 rpms and stay charging. You can check that out with a volt meter. The Detroit Delco alternator) in my boat would drop out at about 800 rpms and I'd have to goose it again so I changed it over to 3 wire.


----------

